# St. Patty's Day groom



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

My boss brought in his poodle (who is Darby's brother) and I gave him a St. Patrick's Day do!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Very well done! Now, he's all ready for going to his local pub to watch everyone drink green beer on St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Great job and great look!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Mama Tiff, what did you use and how long did you leave it on???? I just did Paul Mitchell Ink Works in purple, it said to leave on 15 minutes but only came out a pale lavender......looks good but I would have liked a more vibrant color.

How long does your color last?? He looks very cute, I LOVE COLOR!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

I posted the question on another threat, but where can I get the color fur dye? What is it called? I'd like to do Goomba the colors of an Easter egg.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

I use Manic Panic. Colors are pretty bright and they last. I usually leave it on a half hour or so.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

MamaTiff -- Thank you for your help. Can I buy it at a beauty supply store? Or do I have to order it online?

Oodlejpoodle's mom -- I did find the Paul Mitchell Ink Well at a local beauty supply store.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Around here you can buy it at the comic book or music stores. Not sure if they sell that brand at the beauty supply stores.


----------

